# How to make a small door spin on a cabinet



## ghawell99 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello folks, I am newbie to woodwooking I have my first project. I want to build a cabinet. I received all my fathers workshop will like to put it to good use. I figured out everthing about the buildup of the small cabinet but how to make the doors spin around. I need a help please. I looked into threaded rivets and pins to make the door spin. Any advice is appreciated. This is my first project, small project but I want to do it right.

I attached the picture, in the picture the doors spin. I have googled and googled but can't figure it out. 

Thank you for any help. 

Jill


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks like dowells and holes to mount them in


----------



## ghawell99 (Jan 22, 2013)

jimmomech - thank you!

Do you think steel dowel and pins or is wood okay?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could use a *roto hinge*. You would have to have either the top or bottom removable in order to install or uninstall the door.









 







.


----------



## ghawell99 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Thank you for your response*

I have been looking for "2 weeks" for something and how to! Thank you so very much!!!:yes::yes:


----------

